# Benutzerbild



## Rena (2 April 2006)

Hallo !

Ich bin noch nicht lange hier und wollte mir gerne ein Benutzerbild machen, aber ich kriegs nicht hin. Kann mir jemand helfen ?

LG Rena


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Schau Dich doch mal im Internet um.
Da gibt es jede Menge lizenzfreier Bilder von denen Du eines nehmen kannst.


----------



## Rena (17 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Ich habe ja Bilder, aber mit der Technik habert es leider.

LG Rena


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

geh in dein Kontrollzentrum 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?do=editavatar

dort kannst du ein Bild hochladen 


> Hinweis: Die maximale Größe für eine Grafik ist 80 x 80 Pixel und 19,5 KB.


üblich ist  *.gif als Dateiformat


----------



## Rena (18 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Geht nicht, da steht nur, das ich kein Benutzerbild habe und da ist auch nichts zum hochladen.Naja, dann lassen wir das eben.
Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten.

LG Rena


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Du hast Recht, es geht anscheinend z.Z nicht. Etwas Geduld, Heiko wird´s richten


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Passt wieder.
Die Benutzer durften zwar eigene Bilder haben, aber keine hochladen. Ich habs wieder angepasst.


----------



## Rena (19 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Habe es nochmal probiert, mal sehen, ob es klappt.

LG Rena


----------



## Rena (19 April 2006)

*AW: Benutzerbild*

Super, hat geklappt. Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Rena


----------

